
JQuery Usage Statistics - DanielRibeiro
http://trends.builtwith.com/javascript/JQuery
======
enomar
Google Analytics is a bit more impressive, especially if you look at the diff
in the top 100k lines:

<http://trends.builtwith.com/analytics/Google-Analytics>

------
eik3_de
My math teacher used to give zero points for charts with unlabeled axes.

------
kijinbear
I wonder how long it will take before browsers start shipping with jQuery by
default. Chrome might do it first, given its willingness to bundle commonly
used plugins such as Flash.

~~~
gildas
Maybe, because flash has a stable API ? (from the browser point of view)

~~~
kijinbear
Yeah, jQuery tends to break backwards compatibility a little too often. But I
don't think they can keep doing that forever. Sooner or later they'll have to
settle on a stable API. Maybe in jQuery 2.0.

